# How well did i really recover?



## McDuffy (Jul 23, 2015)

Gentlemen,

Ok so i couldn't help myself, after being off PCT for 6 weeks I went back on yesterday. Got back my BW from two days ago and here it is







LH 3.6
FSH 1.9

Total test 490
free test 93


My pre-cycle test levels were 563 total, and 167 free. 

490 from 563 is a 87% recovery for my test levels, I don't have pre cycle LH and FSH. I think I'm safe. What do you think?

My previous cycle was just test for 15 weeks, im 27 years old. Thx


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 23, 2015)

Well it looks like your initial recovery went well but you'd need more time and bloods to see if it maintained. Now that you jumped back on though it's next to pointless as to whether you recovered or not bc you got back on so quick.


----------



## bronco (Jul 23, 2015)

Imo the pct was pointless after only a 6 week break. I would have stayed off at least 3 months


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 23, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Well it looks like your initial recovery went well but you'd need more time and bloods to see if it maintained. Now that you jumped back on though it's *next to pointless* as to whether you recovered or not bc you got back on so quick.





bronco said:


> Imo the pct was *pointless* after only a 6 week break. I would have stayed off at least 3 months



I see a recurring theme here...Bro, you just needed more time off. 

But now looking forward, seeing as how you started back, lay out your cycle. I'm curious if this was a hasty decision.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 23, 2015)

yup cray cray, **** it might as well just stay on and quit pussy footen around because 6 weeks aint a pct!! its time enough for ur beef curtains to un-shrivel......and dats bout it....

next time do a REAL pct like scally's power pct program and stay off as long as u were on....


----------



## Magical (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to TRT muhahaha


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 23, 2015)

It was six weeks off pct drugs,10 weeks off gear to be clear. It wasn't a 6 week pct, pct ended 6 weeks ago


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 23, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Well it looks like your initial recovery went well but you'd need more time and bloods to see if it maintained. Now that you jumped back on though it's next to pointless as to whether you recovered or not bc you got back on so quick.



What do u mean get blood to see if it maintained, ur saying it's possible I could get bloods a month from now if I didn't go back on and my natty test levels would be lower than these?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 23, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> What do u mean get blood to see if it maintained, ur saying it's possible I could get bloods a month from now if I didn't go back on and my natty test levels would be lower than these?



Yes, or they could even be higher. Recovery is a long drawn out process. Dr. Scally has written much about this and 1 blood test 6wks post PCT will tell you if you're on the track to recovery but that can change. That's why we recommend the time off = time on + PCT to give the body plenty of time to re-find homeostasis if possible.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 24, 2015)

There's no point in reaching "homeostasis" if you're going to get back on cycle. You took time off and got your body producing natty test again. Whether or not it will stay like is arbitrary if you're going to run another cycle.

What's more important is that your lipids, blood count, blood pressure, kidneys, liver, etc are good to run another cycle.


----------

